# Section 179 Deduction



## Willybak (Oct 19, 2012)

Hello...
I am interested in getting information about this.
Has anyone used this or know something about it?
Details:
I recently purchased a truck and plow in anticipation of starting my plowing business.
I am preparing to get my business license and insurance.
My primary interest is in knowing if I qualify to use the 179 Deduction since I made the purchase under my name and not under a business name.

Thanks for your advice and input.

Willy


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Check with your accountant.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Herm Witte;1506894 said:


> Check with your accountant.


Agreed. I think that one is for full one time depreciation .If your just starting out you maybe better taking it over 5 to 7 years.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

You must have received the e-mail from JDL...



Herm Witte;1506894 said:


> Check with your accountant.


X's 2.


----------



## Willybak (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys... appreciated.


----------

